# Would you know if your baby swallowed a paper clip??



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

DD, 15 months, got into a box a paper clips while we were in the same room with her. We discovered her w/ them and one was in her mouth. We didn't hear her gag or choke or anything. DH is worried that she could have swallowed one without us knowing. My instinct is that we would have heard her gag it down or something. Do you think one could have just slipped down without us knowing? (She always puts everything in her mouth.) Should we call our ped? What would you do?
Thanks


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm with Mamaoui. I would call my ped., esp. if they were those tiny paper clips. They probly wont do anything but tell you to keep an eye on the baby tho







...you know...this too shall pass sort of advice


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey, if it's a small enough paper clip it should pass through her system.. if you are worried take her to your Ped... I remember my baby boy we were in NZ in August for his 1st birthday and he'd been in my older bro's room, he pooped a ear plug out.

A extreme case i heard though, was a little toddler, had to have surgery as he had swallowed a small key and it got jammed in his throat.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

the same thing happened to me with my now almost 2 yr old a few months ago. I never figured out if she actually swallowed a paper clip. i decided not to go to the doc unless she started throwing up or having pain. most things will pass through just fine. i have had several scares, esp. with pennies but i havent caught any thing in her poop yet!

mel


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

My 19mo dd first choaked on a plastic vitamin wraper and then she swollowed it. 3 days later it came up with some vomit in the middle of the night. I guess she was not able to digest it. I did not call the ped for this but a paperclip could poke or scrach.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

The Ped will probably tell you to go to the ER for an x-ray but I would hold off on that. If you didnt hear her choking/gagging she probably didnt swallow it. We thought my son ate a watch battery and we rush to the ER (because poison control said to) and low and behold a 5 hour wait and 2 x rays later, (ick, I hate x rays!) there was nothing.


----------

